# Panzerringstraße Röttiger Kaserne offiziell geöffnet?



## Martinbaby (26. August 2004)

Von Fischbeker Freunden habe ich gehört, daß gemäß einem Bericht des "Fischbekers Dorfblattes" die Panzerringstraße der geschlossenen Röttiger Kaserne in Fischbek nun offiziell für MTBer geöffnet sein soll.

Bisher sind wir ja schon immer gerne unseren "Panzertrail" am Ende des Segelflugeländes entlanggedüst. Nun soll der komplette Ring für Mountainbikes offiziell frei gegeben worden sein.

Ist diesen Ring bereits jemand einmal gefahren? Und wie gut ist dieser Ring tatsächlich für MTB geeignet? Er soll ca. 5 km lang sein. Wenn der auf der kompletten Runde so ist wie auf unserem Teilstück, dann wird das wohl künftig ein fester Bestandteil unserer Fischbeker Runde werden. Außerdem wäre das eine prima Erweiterung des Fischbektals! In Zeiten, in denen Mountainbiker mehr und mehr aus den Forstregionen vertrieben werden sollen, wäre das wirklich eine Errungenschaft. Sicher ließ sich der Trail auch schon in der Vergangenheut einfach mal befahren, nur hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? 

Würde mich wirklich interessieren!


----------



## Alan (26. August 2004)

Die Panzerringstraße ist rund 4,8 km lang und gut zur Hälfte asphaltiert. Der Rest ist mit Betonplatten versehen - also keine Geländestrecke. Auf dieser Runde findet zweimal in der Woche über den Landesverband ein Straßentraining statt, einmal monatlich wird ein Kriterium gefahren. Dieses ist nicht nur für Lizenzfahrer offen, auch "Jedermänner" können starten. Das Training am Samstag ist auch offen für alle, der Mittwoch ist den Vereinen vorbehalten. 
Die Strecke selber ist recht anspruchsvoll. Die Rennen werden über 10 Runden gefahren - man muss also zehnmal den Berg hoch. Mir haben zweimal durchaus für dicke Beine gereicht. Die Strecke ist übrigens ausgeschildert, offizieler Start ist an der alten Kantine vom Schießstand. Wer während einer Geländerunde mal ein bißchen schnell fahren will oder sich intervallmäßig ein paarmal den Berg hochquälen möchte - nur zu. Aber beschwert euch nachher nicht... 
Wie es in dem Rest des Geländes aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht. Man munkelt jedoch was von "Der Bund hat noch nicht ganz aufgeräumt". 

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (27. August 2004)

Kleiner Nachsatz: 
Abgesehen von den Zeiten, zu denen der Landesverband auf der Strecke ist, ist die Panzerringstraße offiziel NICHT freigegeben.

D


----------



## Alan (10. September 2004)

Im Anhang die Ausschreibung des am morgigen Samstag stattfindenden Straßen-Rennens. Vielleicht ein wenig kurzfristig, sie ist mir nur heute erst wieder unter die Finger gekommen. 
Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur interessant, einen kleinen Abstecher vom Segelflugplatz aus zu machen um einen Blick als Zuschauer zu riskieren.

Gruß

Det


----------



## northpoint (13. September 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es in dem Rest des Geländes aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht. Man munkelt jedoch was von "Der Bund hat noch nicht ganz aufgeräumt".
> 
> D.



Dann würde man umso schneller den Berg "hochfliegen"...;-)


----------



## Intruder (13. September 2004)

Hi,

war seinerzeit in der Röttiger Kaserne stationiert und habe mich immer joggenderweise die Panzerringstrasse und die "Querstrassen" entlang bewegt.

Da sind ordentliche Steigungen (und zwangsläufig Gefälle) mit dabei.

Greetz

Intruder


----------



## Interseb (13. September 2004)

Leider auch viel Tiefsand, in dem man einfach nicht weiterkommt. 
Sind schon 5-6 mal am Panzerring gewesen auch in ein Paar kleinen Querstraßen. Es gibt sogar ne super Aussichtsplattform! Wenn man auf dem östlichen Teil des Rings bergauf fährt, dann die Querstraße rechts hoch. (harter Anstieg)

Den Panzerring auf der westlichen Seite runter zu rasen macht wahnsinns Spaß *g* das hochfahren geht aber voll in die Beine.

Ansonsten ist der Panzertrail eine super Abkürzung, wenn man von Fischbek nach Elstorf oder Daerstorf möchte *g* man spart von mir zuhause aus 2 km gegenüber den normalen Wegen! (Straße oder übern Tempelberg) *g*

Gruß

PS: Neulich fuhren wir von Daerstorf runter auf den Ring und da stand Feuerwehr und ein Mann mit Sicherheitsweste in gelb und die Straße war pitschnass!!! Wird wohl auch für Fahrsicherheitstraining genutzt, zumal uns dann plötzlich n stück weiter ein Auto entgegen kam!! ALso aufpassen muss man schon auf Verkehr nicht einfach Stop schilder übersehen!!!


----------



## Alan (30. September 2004)

Nur noch zur Erinnerung: am Samstag, 2.10., findet das letzte Trainingsrennen auf der Panzerringstraße statt. Weitere Infos sind in der Ausschreibung vom Rennen am 11.9. zu finden. 

Gruß

Det


----------



## edvars (25. Oktober 2004)

Die Panzerringstr ist eine wahre Geschenk für Radfahrer, ohne angst für Autos kann man hier in ruhe und auf eine gute strassenbelag fahren. Ich finde die strecke ideal für Gezielte Traning in bestimte pulsberieche,  oder für intervalle.

Danke für den rat Jungs


----------



## Interseb (19. Juli 2005)

Mal etwas abseits von Wurzel und Geäst haben wir als vorbereitende Maßnahme für unseren Mountainbike Alpen Trip in 1,5 Wochen mal den Panzerring als Übungskriterium benutzt. 

So ging es dann 3 mal links herum und 4 mal rechts herum ohne in irgendeiner Weise auch langweilig zu werden. Jedesmal konnte man sich toll über die geile Abfahrt freuen, auf der wir gestern 62,3 kmh erreichten, oder nach den tollen Anstiegen hinauf zum äh "Gipfelkreuz". 
Auch eine gute Trittfrequenz bei mittelhohem Gang ist am "Berg" eigentlich kein Problem.

Der Panzerring ist in etwa 4,8 km lang und man muss laut Ausschreibung von Trengade 53 Höhenmeter pro Runde überwinden. Werden hier eigentlich nur die Bergauf Hm gerechnet?

Lustig wurde es auch, als wir ein älteres Pärchen aufm Radl 3 oder 4 mal überrundeten  Also ein Ring für alle Altersklassen. Naja einige werden wohl aber schieben müssen.

Zu guter Letzt dann noch eine rasante Abfahrt über dem mittleren Weg vom Gelände über Kies Schotter und Stein. Einfach fein! 

Alles in allem ein tolles Übungsgelände!


----------



## Interseb (22. August 2005)

Ey guck mal da was ich gefunden hab *g*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2005/03/15/410143.html

Man beachte den 4ten Absatz *g*

Alan wird auch zitiert in Absatz 5 

Is ja lustich. Weniger lustich, das die da ein Wellnesshotel oder sowas bauen wollen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

